# The best Peptide + GH protocol.



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

I just wondered what people were doing and what protocol they were finding best. Currently I am using peptides on there own 4-5x a day none training days and on the days I train I use 1 x peps plus 8iu of GH 15 mins after, I then have nothing until the following day where I use nothing but peps again.

Iyo what is the best protocol as I have been seeing alot of guys using peps plus 2iu of gh 3 x a day is this a a better protocol then what I am using? As I always thought GH worked better boom dosed then spread out throughout the day in little bits?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the best protocol is 5 x day saturation dose of GHRP-2/Mod GRF 1-29 followed 10 min later with 2-4iu of GH (more than 4 iu will prolong the peak and cause a bleed type scenario not a pulse scenario which is what you want (in simple terms the GH piggy backs the GH pulse created by the peptides) follow this 7 days a week this is the most effective protocol.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> the best protocol is 5 x day saturation dose of GHRP-2/Mod GRF 1-29 followed 10 min later with 2-4iu of GH (more than 4 iu will prolong the peak and cause a bleed type scenario not a pulse scenario which is what you want (in simple terms the GH piggy backs the GH pulse created by the peptides) follow this 7 days a week this is the most effective protocol.


So is that 5 x peps with 5 x 2-4iu of GH everyday aswell?


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the best protocol is 5 x day saturation dose of GHRP-2/Mod GRF 1-29 followed 10 min later with 2-4iu of GH (more than 4 iu will prolong the peak and cause a bleed type scenario not a pulse scenario which is what you want (in simple terms the GH piggy backs the GH pulse created by the peptides) follow this 7 days a week this is the most effective protocol.


paul,

would you rate this higher in terms of 'gains' weather it be up in the mass or lowering the bf to suit whatever diet and training protocol you do rather than the 8iu GH M/W/F with peps on other days, that you have spoken about it the past ? Since youve tried both, whats your take on the two?


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> the best protocol is 5 x day saturation dose of GHRP-2/Mod GRF 1-29 followed 10 min later with 2-4iu of GH (more than 4 iu will prolong the peak and cause a bleed type scenario not a pulse scenario which is what you want (in simple terms the GH piggy backs the GH pulse created by the peptides) follow this 7 days a week this is the most effective protocol.


what do you think about ipamerolin/mod grf 1-29 combo....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> So is that 5 x peps with 5 x 2-4iu of GH everyday aswell?


yes the question was the most effective this is it



Raw meat 1984 said:


> paul,
> 
> would you rate this higher in terms of 'gains' weather it be up in the mass or lowering the bf to suit whatever diet and training protocol you do rather than the 8iu GH M/W/F with peps on other days, that you have spoken about it the past ? Since youve tried both, whats your take on the two?


the protocol i put up above is more effective than 8iu M/W/F no doubt i do not use this protocol mainly because it is impossible with my work and family life...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

griffo13 said:


> what do you think about ipamerolin/mod grf 1-29 combo....


i think it great in fact this is all i use now Peptide wise (apart from a very small amount of GHRP-6 before training) i do not like to use either GHRP-2 or 6 on a daily basis and get more from IPAM (better sleep, recovery)


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i think it great in fact this is all i use now Peptide wise (apart from a very small amount of GHRP-6 before training) i do not like to use either GHRP-2 or 6 on a daily basis and get more from IPAM (better sleep, recovery)


cool thanks PS, great to hear some feedback on it. ill give it a lash myself so :thumb:


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes the question was the most effective this is it
> 
> the protocol i put up above is more effective than 8iu M/W/F no doubt i do not use this protocol mainly because it is impossible with my work and family life...


I think I need a better paying job before I can go peps 5 x a day and 140iu of GH per week consistently :lol:

Great advice though. What do you think would be better out of peps 5 x a day vs peps x 3 and 3 x 2iu of gh? Hyges not pharma.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i think it great in fact this is all i use now Peptide wise (apart from a very small amount of GHRP-6 before training) i do not like to use either GHRP-2 or 6 on a daily basis and get more from IPAM (better sleep, recovery)


GHRP-6 before training? does it not make you hungry?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> I think I need a better paying job before I can go peps 5 x a day and 140iu of GH per week consistently :lol:
> 
> Great advice though. What do you think would be better out of peps 5 x a day vs peps x 3 and 3 x 2iu of gh? Hyges not pharma.


if peptides are clinical grade it would be a close call but i would opt for 5 x day peptides



Ahal84 said:


> GHRP-6 before training? does it not make you hungry?


Yes


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> if peptides are clinical grade it would be a close call but i would opt for 5 x day peptides
> 
> Yes


Thanks bud thats what I was thinking, so i will probs stay with the same protocol as you until I can afford the 5 of each a day one.

Do you just use 8iu of GH of training days? do you use anything else on those days? like peps before and afterwards in the same day?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use GHRP-6 (50% of saturation dose) before training this increases my hunger for the carbs post workout (i tend to backload my carbs on training days) i then use the 8iu post workout to coincide with the insulin response i get from the carbs, then i do 500mcg IPAM/200mcg Mod Grf before bed.....

i use IPAM 3-4 x day on non training days


----------



## ocane (Jul 16, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> the best protocol is 5 x day saturation dose of GHRP-2/Mod GRF 1-29 followed 10 min later with 2-4iu of GH (more than 4 iu will prolong the peak and cause a bleed type scenario not a pulse scenario which is what you want (in simple terms the GH piggy backs the GH pulse created by the peptides) follow this 7 days a week this is the most effective protocol.


hi Pscarb,

do 10 mins enough or is it better to wait 30 mins after saturation dose of GHRP-2/Mod GRF 1-29, for injecting 2-4 iu of gh ?

I mean, if we inject saturation dose of GHRP-2/Mod GRF 1-29 after training, we wait 30 mins before taking carbs. Does it any similar for injecting gh after GHRP-2/Mod GRF 1-29 or is it totally different ?

I know, carbs about secretion of insulin and the insulin's inhibition on combos' effect. Does the injecting of gh have similar inhibion effect on "GHRP-2/Mod GRF 1-29" ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as i have written above 10min is fine, you only have to wait 20min to eat carbs and fats after a peptide injection, this does not apply to GH.....so wait 10min so the peptides can create the GH pulse then your synthetic can piggy back the pulse 10 min is fine


----------

